# Made in Taiwan wood stove



## Mattek73 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

I made a first time purchase on a used Wood Stove.  Hoping I haven't made a mistake as I had seen a discussion elsewhere about parts cracking under a full heat.

The rear of the stove reads Made in Taiwan.  No other makers marks or info is visible beside various stamped numbers or letters on different parts.  
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bholler (Oct 30, 2021)

Mattek73 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I made a first time purchase on a used Wood Stove.  Hoping I haven't made a mistake as I had seen a discussion elsewhere about parts cracking under a full heat.
> 
> ...


They are cheap copies not very good stoves at all


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 31, 2021)

I suppose whether it is a mistake or not depends on what you want to use it for.    If it is for heating a patio i think you'll be fine.    If you're looking to heat your home, I don't think you'll be happy.    But let's give it a fair shot.    Is there a tag on the back listing clearances needed to combustibles and floor protection required?


----------



## Blazzinghot (Oct 31, 2021)

I have always thought it would be fun to clean up an older stove like this. What kind of help are you wanting?


----------



## begreen (Oct 31, 2021)

It may not be that old. I think US Stove or Vogelzang sold them in the last decade.


----------



## Blazzinghot (Nov 1, 2021)

begree, thanks for letting me know. But I do like the looks of these stoves as you know several have appeared on this forum this last couple of weeks. I really like the looks of them. I have had opportunities to buy one now and then for a good price but then I wonder what I would do with it after I fixed it up? For me personally I like saving on fire wood and having a cleaner burning stove.  It is a struggle between good looks and practicality. 

If this stove may not be more than a decade old then what kind of burn system to they have to meet the EPA specs for that time?  I just picked up another BrassFlame yesterday. Yippy


----------



## begreen (Nov 1, 2021)

It was never a clean burner. It may have been listed as a 35:1 stove and slipped under the EPA radar like their box stoves did.


----------



## clancey (Nov 1, 2021)

Some of the stuff that they have on e-bay is interesting and there is one that sort of looks like yours..If this stove is so you can fix and collect as a hobby I understand but to actually want to heat your home or something like this with I would take begreens suggestions on this..., but they are fun to read about and see...There are some very beautiful wood and pellet stoves out there and the fireplaces now are so modern and beautiful...For me if I had room and i was younger and into collecting old long forgotten stove--I would go "the bears" all the way--lol...enjoy your stoves..clancey








						Heating Stoves in Brand:Unbranded|Vogelzang, Fuel Type:Wood | eBay
					

Shop from the world’s largest selection and best deals for Heating Stoves. Shop with confidence on eBay!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## bholler (Nov 1, 2021)

begreen said:


> It may not be that old. I think US Stove or Vogelzang sold them in the last decade.


I think those say made in China but I could be wrong.  Either way they are basically the same crappy copy of an old design


----------



## john26 (Nov 1, 2021)

begreen said:


> It was never a clean burner. It may have been listed as a 35:1 stove and slipped under the EPA radar like their box stoves did.


Some of their stoves were  "Coal burning only"


----------



## Blazzinghot (Nov 1, 2021)

clancey,  yes there are some neat looking stoves and I think you make a good point about hobbies just like some people collect stamps or other things.  It would be fun to restore one of these neat looking parlor stoves and then stand back and admire it. But I don't have enough room or the money. Right now I have four stoves in my shop and they all need to go except for the one the keeps me warm on cold days. 

I have seen some of these stoves in the link you shared on Market place and Craigslist. Well it is a good thing you are not in my area there is a guy selling the whole Bear family on Marketplace. They are all in very good condition but he is asking high prices for them. 

begreen,  It must be the EPA was not as strict 10 years ago.  I am trying to figure out how these stoves along with others slipped through the cracks. Just dishonesty or EPA was not enforcing the law on those selling them.


----------



## bholler (Nov 1, 2021)

Blazzinghot said:


> clancey,  yes there are some neat looking stoves and I think you make a good point about hobbies just like some people collect stamps or other things.  It would be fun to restore one of these neat looking parlor stoves and then stand back and admire it. But I don't have enough room or the money. Right now I have four stoves in my shop and they all need to go except for the one the keeps me warm on cold days.
> 
> I have seen some of these stoves in the link you shared on Market place and Craigslist. Well it is a good thing you are not in my area there is a guy selling the whole Bear family on Marketplace. They are all in very good condition but he is asking high prices for them.
> 
> begreen,  It must be the EPA was not as strict 10 years ago.  I am trying to figure out how these stoves along with others slipped through the cracks. Just dishonesty or EPA was not enforcing the law on those selling them.


Some companies (us stove co) being the worst offender used various loopholes in the regulations to get EPA exempt status for some of their stoves.  It was absolutely dishonesty but they did it within the framework of the laws.  Most of those loopholes we're closed with the new 2020 regs.


----------



## clancey (Nov 1, 2021)

blazzinghot-thank goodness I am not 50 years younger would buy them all up  and at the same looking for a young bow to fix them for me--lol lol Thanks hoping you decide on just the right stoves to keep and replace--its a real hard decision...lol. I am finding special things about all the different brands and I especially love The Bari wood stove because it spins around and seem really nice to load with one piece of wood from the top and just for ambiance this type of stove-----you should buy one just for ambiance --happy decision making...old mrs clancey


----------



## begreen (Nov 1, 2021)

For a while during the 80s True Value stores sold the stove. Here's what it looks like new. This one sold for $40 at auction. Made in Taiwan.


----------



## john26 (Nov 1, 2021)

When I sold the Vogelzangs it was at a True Value


----------



## Blazzinghot (Nov 2, 2021)

begreen, That picture of this stove you found looks like someone painted it with paint a person would use for a liner on a pickup. Or it could be a very grainy picture. I was just checking Marketplace  this morning (as if I needed another wood stove) and noticed three of these old parlor stoves for sell.   

clancey, what kind of Bari stove are you referring to? The ones I found are all round with front loading doors with large windows. Which I must admit are very nice looking stoves.  And for you enjoyment I included a picture for ya. You can at least dream and enjoy this family vicariously. 

bholler,  as some have stated before there is allot of slippage in many areas of commerce and dishonesty. You are correct EPA did crack down in May 15, of 2020 they offered no grace for stores to get rid of there wood stoves after this date.  But allot of people got some good deals on wood stoves before this date. On supplier told me they had marked their stoves down to half price to move them out.


----------



## clancey (Nov 2, 2021)

OMG that family of bears is adopted--bring them all over here---lol Here is my favorites..just for ambiance now but if you read up on them they do heat large rooms..but I just think they are really neat looking stoves. I like those fireplaces too that are high and narrow and go across the wall--pretty...There are really some beautiful looking fire stuff out there...thanks..Here is my bari"s..








						Bari - HearthStone Stoves
					

The cleanest, most efficient modern stove on the market. [...]Read More...




					www.hearthstonestoves.com
				



old clancey


----------



## bholler (Nov 2, 2021)

Blazzinghot said:


> begreen, That picture of this stove you found looks like someone painted it with paint a person would use for a liner on a pickup. Or it could be a very grainy picture. I was just checking Marketplace  this morning (as if I needed another wood stove) and noticed three of these old parlor stoves for sell.
> 
> clancey, what kind of Bari stove are you referring to? The ones I found are all round with front loading doors with large windows. Which I must admit are very nice looking stoves.  And for you enjoyment I included a picture for ya. You can at least dream and enjoy this family vicariously.
> 
> ...


They offered about 5 years of warning that it was coming.  If anyone screwed dealers it was some manufacturers who waited until the last minute to introduce their new models.  Yet still required dealers to make their minimum stove orders in the fall of 2019.  Regency who I deal with didn't have any old stoves available after about November of 2019.


----------



## 3650 (Nov 8, 2021)

If you do use it, it should be completely disassembled and every joint should be sealed with stove cement. I had a Tawain stove and the gaps in the joints were so large there was no controlling the air intake. The solution was to the seal it. Worked good after that. Mine was a boxwood and not the type you show. Probably made in the same factory.


----------



## begreen (Nov 10, 2021)

Blazzinghot said:


> begreen, That picture of this stove you found looks like someone painted it with paint a person would use for a liner on a pickup. Or it could be a very grainy picture. I was just checking Marketplace this morning (as if I needed another wood stove) and noticed three of these old parlor stoves for sell.


The stove pictured was stated to be new. It had not been installed yet. The stoves you posted are an array of the 70s Fisher line. They are not what's known as parlor stoves.


----------



## bholler (Nov 11, 2021)

3650 said:


> If you do use it, it should be completely disassembled and every joint should be sealed with stove cement. I had a Tawain stove and the gaps in the joints were so large there was no controlling the air intake. The solution was to the seal it. Worked good after that. Mine was a boxwood and not the type you show. Probably made in the same factory.


The problems are deeper than just needing to be sealed.  They are made with very low quality castings that are prone to cracking


----------



## Zigggg (Nov 28, 2021)

Mattek73 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I made a first time purchase on a used Wood Stove.  Hoping I haven't made a mistake as I had seen a discussion elsewhere about parts cracking under a full heat.
> 
> ...


This is the same stove I just bought. It needs the hinged side door.
Anyone know if you can get these?
Thanks!


----------

